# Fermodyl 619



## Tee (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi ladies.  I have seen many post on the Fermodyl 619 giving it rave reviews.  I know this is one of HoneyDew favorite products and I wanted  to hear from all who have used it.


Are you using Fermodyl *619*?  _When I went in Sally's  I didn't know they had other numbers for this products so I just read them all and picked up the 619._
If not *#619* which number do you use and why?
How did you use the product?
How often would you think this product is needed?
Can this be found in a BSS?
Would you repurchase this item again?
On a scale from 1-5, what would you give this product?
TIA

_
Info you might find useful about a few of the formulas._

*Fermodyl Leave-In Treatment-07 Extra Strength(For Fine, Limp, Processed Hair) *

Fermodyl Leave-In Treatment-07 Extra Strength(For Fine, Limp, Processed Hair),Contains molecules that interact and bond with the hair, treating it from the inside out, improves quality and shine. Hair is more receptive to styling and chemical processing. 07 treatment for fine, limp, virgin hair, imparts volume and shine. 


*Fermodyl Leave-In Treatment-233(For Double Processed Hair) *

Fermodyl Leave-In Treatment-233(For Double Processed Hair),Contains molecules that interact and bond with the hair, treating it from the inside out, improves quality and shine. Hair is more receptive to styling and chemical processing. 0233 good for double processed hair, treats and conditions, improves porosity. 


*Fermodyl Leave-In Treatment-619(For Curly And Coarse Hair) *

Fermodyl Leave-In Treatment-619(For Curly And Coarse Hair),Contains molecules that interact and bond with the hair, treating it from the inside out, improves quality and shine. Hair is more receptive to styling and chemical processing. 0619, good for curly, coarse, chemically relaxed hair. Corrects porosity, strengthens, moisturizes and detangles


----------



## *Michelle* (Apr 24, 2007)

I used to use this 20 or more yrs ago...I know I'm dating myself...my hair was nice and strong! I used it twice a month. I'm curious to hear what others say...

BTW...your a beautiful young lady!


----------



## NeeSee (Apr 24, 2007)

bump. I want to know too.


----------



## Tee (Apr 24, 2007)

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> I used to use this 20 or more yrs ago...I know I'm dating myself...my hair was nice and strong! I used it twice a month. I'm curious to hear what others say...
> 
> BTW...your a beautiful young lady!


 
Thanks Pixel Lady.  I have been seeing HITS on this product lately on the hit and miss thread.  I picked up some today from all the good reviews.

*So you started using it when you tot right Pixel Lady.  Thanks for the review*


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 24, 2007)

I know you want answers from others, but I just had to drop in!

Are you using Fermodyl 619? YES!!

If not #619 which number do you use and why?
I also like 233, but it is not as moisturizing.  It has protein, though.  I don't like 619 extra strength.  The 07 Special on is alright, too. But, I am hooked on the 619

How did you use the product?
I put it on my towel dried hair before I apply a creamy leave in.  It makes it easier to apply and my hair ends up being easier to style.

How often would you think this product is needed?
It is a staple for me so I use it with every shampoo.  But, I am sure it does not have to be used that much.

Can this be found in a BSS? Yes, but it can get expensive. I admit they are not cheap. The Sally's near me sells them and I see them at all the Asian BSS.  One of them near me sells single ampoules out of the dozen box.

Would you repurchase this item again?
YES!!!

On a scale from 1-5, what would you give this product?
12


----------



## Tee (Apr 24, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I know you want answers from others, but I just had to drop in!
> 
> Are you using Fermodyl 619? YES!!
> 
> ...


 
HoneyDew you know I thought about that after I hit "submit reply" I am sorry.  I didnt mean I didnt want you to answer.  I was going to send you a PM but I thought we all couldn't benefit from the info. (for those curious like me anyway) Thanks  Thanks.

You know I lol at your rating of 12.  I really did.
*I paid 2.59 for one at Sally's.*  Is that a good price?


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 24, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> HoneyDew you know I thought about that after I hit "submit reply" I am sorry.  I didnt mean I didnt want you to answer.  I was going to send you a PM but I thought we all couldn't benefit from the info. (for those curious like me anyway) Thanks  Thanks.
> 
> You know I lol at your rating of 12.  I really did.
> *I paid 2.59 for one at Sally's.*  Is that a good price?



That is the average price, but when you use them as much as I do, that can be too much.  I wish that I could find something cheaper of the same quality, but I have tried it all.  

I buy them by the dozen and I buy enough boxes so I can get free shipping.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Apr 24, 2007)

Are you using Fermodyl 619? *YES!!*

If not #619 which number do you use and why?
*I also love the 07 formula, Extra Strength for Fine hair. I will switch up as needed every other week.* 

How did you use the product?
*I add prior to my leave-in mixture. It really does nicely in terms of detangling and I don't get too frustrated.*

How often would you think this product is needed?
*I think I'm going to switch between 619 and 07 formulas after every wash on my Sunday wash days.*

Can this be found in a BSS? *I picked up a few from my local BSS. Honestly I found Sally's to be a bit more expensive than other BSS's in my area. The least I paid for it was $2.39. I picked up 4 vials to last me for a month or so. It's well worth the price. Thanks again, HoneyDew! *

Would you repurchase this item again?
*ABSOLUTELY!!!!*

On a scale from 1-5, what would you give this product?
*15!!!*


----------



## Tee (Apr 24, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> That is the average price, but when you use them as much as I do, that can be too much. I wish that I could find something cheaper of the same quality, but I have tried it all.
> 
> I buy them by the dozen and I buy enough boxes so I can get free shipping.


 
I might have to use your link too.  I will try it out this weekend to give it a trial run.  I can't wait.


----------



## Tee (Apr 24, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:
			
		

> Are you using Fermodyl 619? *YES!!*
> 
> On a scale from 1-5, what would you give this product?
> *15!!!*


 
Thanks for your  review Serenity_Peace.  Yes, I lol at the 15 too!  See why I was in Sally's today looking for this.


----------



## sholly6 (Apr 24, 2007)

bump bump bump so is it a leave in moisturizer?


----------



## Tee (Apr 24, 2007)

sholly6 said:
			
		

> bump bump bump so is it a leave in moisturizer?


 
HoneyDew will come back in a minute.  She will not leave us hanging. 

_My packet reads leave in conditioner.  _


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 24, 2007)

sholly6 said:
			
		

> bump bump bump so is it a leave in moisturizer?



Serenity_Peace, really explained it well.  It is good for detangling prior to creamy leave-ins or alone if you are a liquid leave-in person.  It just makes the creamy leave-in easier to apply and for me, the 619 helps me in the moisture department.  When I try to skip it, I can tell.  My hair just does not feel the same.  I airdry and without it, my hair just does not airdry as softly.


----------



## Tee (Apr 25, 2007)

This chart really helps explaining which formula (number) does what.
Thanks HoneyDew.  Got this off your link.


----------



## Tee (Apr 25, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> If not #619 which number do you use and why?
> I also like 233, but it is not as moisturizing. It has protein, though. I don't like 619 extra strength. The 07 Special on is alright, too. But, I am hooked on the 619


Now that I have read the chart I understand exactly what you mean about 619 extra strength and 619.  I picked up the extra strength today.  I will go back and look for the regular 619 tomorrow. TY


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 25, 2007)

Are you using Fermodyl 619?
Yes, but I have also used the 07 formula. I liked it but the 619 is the truth. 

How did you use this product?
I use it after my weekly deep conditioning wash, before my main leave-in. It is a great moisturizer and detangler for me.

How often would you think this product is needed?
I will probably use it every week for right now. I just had a touch-up and my hair is a little dryer than normal. If it gets to be too much, I'll cut back to every other week.

Can this be found in a BSS?
I got mine in my BSS for 2.49 a tube. I am going to click Honeydew's link and get that multipack for 18.99 this week. *(Thanks, Honeydew!!)*

Yes I will repurchase, again and again.

I rate it a 10!


----------



## locabouthair (Apr 25, 2007)

im really thinking about getting this.


----------



## Sasha Fierce (Apr 25, 2007)

First, Thanks to Honeydew for reminding me about Fermodyl  .  I used it for always when coming up and taking care of my hair...I fall off the hair care band wagon and always jump on again and somehow remember my fermodyl.  Honeydew's siggy pic was my "aha!" moment for the umphteenth time of how great fermodyl is.


Are you using Fermodyl *619*? _Yes I am using 619 and I think it's great.  Infusium does not work well for me, i dont think_
If not *#619* which number do you use and why? I use 619 now...when I had color streaks I used the one for double processed hair.
How did you use the product? After (deep) conditioning, I apply to towel dried hair then go to setting lotion/mousse.
How often would you think this product is needed? I think every wash would be fine or maybe twice a month would be just as effective
Can this be found in a BSS? Yes
Would you repurchase this item again? Definitely
On a scale from 1-5, what would you give this product? 5 and i hope i never let it slip my mind again


----------



## AKA-Tude (Apr 25, 2007)

OK see-

Now y'all got me thinkin' 'bout orderin' this too!

STOP IT!!!!

Seriously, I too used it 'back in the day', but I used it 'cuz my mom used it, so I never knew what it did to the hair EXACTLY.

But reading this now, maybe I should revisit this as the 'grown & sex-ay' adult I'm iz & see what the hub-bub is about!

You know I trust y'all to the hilt!

When I do, I'll use HoneyDo's link.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Apr 25, 2007)

ive been looking 4 a good leave-in...does this contain Silicone?erplexed


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Apr 25, 2007)

I wanna get that 1 dozen because $18.99 is not bad. If I spent $2.39 per vial, that's over $24.00 for the dozen. However, I wish they allowed one to choose more than one formula. I'd do 1/2 of Formula 619 and 1/2 of Formula 07.

Thanks again, HoneyDew and Letitia, you're too sweet.


----------



## ghanaian dime (Apr 25, 2007)

1) Are you using Fermodyl 619? _*Yes.  The regular one.*_
2) If not #619 which number do you use and why?
3) How did you use the product? *Put it on towel dried hair after my deep conditioner*
4) How often would you think this product is needed? *Once a week w/every wash*
5) Can this be found in a BSS? *I got mine from a Beauty Supply in BK for $23-no tax (12 vials)*
6) Would you repurchase this item again? *Yes*
7) On a scale from 1-5, what would you give this product? *not really sure yet, going to use it a few more times and see.  For my first experience I would rate it a 10 b/c my hair is hard to detangle and the dominican ladies at my salon weren't cursing me out in Spanish this time around... *


----------



## Tee (Apr 25, 2007)

*Brownie, SmartAlex,* and *Ghanaiam Dime.*  Thanks for the reviews ladies.
*AKA-Tude*....giggling at 'Grown N Sex-ay'
*Patiecevirture*......No cones.
*Serenity_Peace*....If I like it, I will get the dozen also. I have problems with tangles once I get past 8 weeks.


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 25, 2007)

Here is a fun site:

http://www.rouxbluebar.com/

  I am not sure if they are still doing it, but last winter I was surprised to get a free ROUX tank top and a nice full color salon style book about ROUX products.


----------



## Tee (Apr 25, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Here is a fun site:
> 
> http://www.rouxbluebar.com/
> 
> I am not sure if they are still doing it, but last winter I was surprised to get a free ROUX tank top and a nice full color salon style book about ROUX products.


 
That is cool.   I did take back the 619 Extra Strength for the regular 619.


----------



## imstush (Apr 25, 2007)

Is one vial big enough to use...or does anyone have to use two?


----------



## Tee (Apr 25, 2007)

imstush said:
			
		

> Is one vial big enough to use...or does anyone have to use two?


 

The lady at Sallys said one will do for my hair.  They seem as if they are big enough for one to do the job.   From what I am reading, the ladies are using one vial a week also.


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 25, 2007)

imstush said:
			
		

> Is one vial big enough to use...or does anyone have to use two?



I notice that when I haev more NG, I use 1.5 vials.  2 almost seems to much because it starts dripping.

Ideally for me, my hair should soak it up.  But, when I am freshly relaxed, I notice that I get more dripping.

The key it to massage it in just as the directions say.  If you do that, you get more of it to your ends.  

But, anyway, even with my regular massaging, I need more when I get to 4 weeks post and beyond.

I started to just massage the one in and then if I needed more saturation use another leave in.  That got old and I just started using 1/2 of another vial.


----------



## imstush (Apr 25, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> The lady at Sallys said one will do for my hair. They seem as if they are big enough for one to do the job. From what I am reading, the ladies are using one vial a week also.


 


			
				HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I notice that when I haev more NG, I use 1.5 vials. 2 almost seems to much because it starts dripping.
> 
> Ideally for me, my hair should soak it up. But, when I am freshly relaxed, I notice that I get more dripping.
> 
> ...


 
Ok thank you both.   I will pick up two just in case.


----------



## krissyprissy (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes, I love to use the 619 too. It smooths the hair cuticle and makes detangling easier. I dont use them all the time because I have a problem with sticking with what works. I plan on buy some from Sally's but I have seen them sold I'm BSS stores.


----------



## toyztoy (Apr 25, 2007)

I used it 619 extra strength when I bleached my hair the hair dresser said this could help bring my hair back.
Yes you can get from regular BSS.
I used 2ce a month although I use leave in after every wash.(at the time I was only washing every 2 weeks) I use it as a leave in conditioner
Yes I still use it from time to time. (maybe 1ce amonth)
The only thing I noticed was it helped my bleached blonde hair  
I usually buy the mutli pack from Sallies I think its 3/4 in it.


----------



## Tee (Apr 25, 2007)

toyztoy said:
			
		

> I used it 619 extra strength when I bleached my hair the hair dresser said this could help bring my hair back.
> Yes you can get from regular BSS.
> I used 2ce a month although I use leave in after every wash.(at the time I was only washing every 2 weeks) I use it as a leave in conditioner
> Yes I still use it from time to time. (maybe 1ce amonth)
> ...


 
Thanks for your review Toyztoy.  That is the one i picked up today.  (The 3 pack)  Since they didnt have a single in 619 regular.


----------



## naturallylovely (Apr 25, 2007)

sounds really good...any naturals using it???


----------



## s_terry (Apr 25, 2007)

What is this ladies and what's in it please?


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Apr 25, 2007)

toyztoy said:
			
		

> I used it 619 extra strength when I bleached my hair the hair dresser said this could help bring my hair back.
> Yes you can get from regular BSS.
> I used 2ce a month although I use leave in after every wash.(at the time I was only washing every 2 weeks) I use it as a leave in conditioner
> Yes I still use it from time to time. (maybe 1ce amonth)
> ...



I, too have seen the multipack. I think there are 3 or 4 for like $6 and some change. 

I'm also thinking that perhaps one could use a spray bottle and add 1 or 2 vials along with the leave-in. I might try that as well...


----------



## Lavendar (Apr 25, 2007)

Are you using Fermodyl 619?
Yes, I used the 619 Extra Strength

How did you use this product?
I was trying to stop breakage so I shampooed with PC, deep conditioned with PC Extra Moisturizing Recovery Pak and a little PC con, and then I used the 619 ES and my regular leave-in.  I noticed a difference during rinse out of the con, but a big difference after a couple of days.  Definitely a keeper.  Thanks HD!... (Imma be thanking you for a while...get used to it!  )

How often would you think this product is needed?
I would assume the 619 could be used after every wash, the 619 ES could probably be used when you are having breakage/porosity issues, then I would say once a week until it is under control.

Can this be found in a BSS?
I found it at the BSS for $3.99 for the 3-pack.  I used one the first time I used it, but it didn't seem like enough.  I used two the second time and it was a little too drippy.  1.5 would be perfect.

I would definitely give the 619 ES a 5, if you are having issues! I will be repurchasing over and over!


----------



## jellynote (Apr 25, 2007)

*Can this be used on 100% natural hair?*


----------



## Tee (Apr 25, 2007)

Lavendar said:
			
		

> Are you using Fermodyl 619?
> Yes, I used the 619 Extra Strength
> 
> How did you use this product?
> ...


 
Thanks Lavendar for your review.  AT 3.99 you got a steal of a deal!  I paid 6.79 for my 3 pack today.erplexed


----------



## Tee (Apr 25, 2007)

jellynote said:
			
		

> *Can this be used on 100% natural hair?*


 
NaturallyLovely and Jellnote...... I dont see why naturals couldn't use this. They have so many formals that I think almost anyone could use it.  You pick your formula (number) according to your hair needs.  

*I hope some natural who have tried this will chime in.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm assuming this is a leave in that contains protein, if not, what is it?  If this is a leave in then why are some of you applying another leave in on top of this?  I've seen this in BSS and always wondered if it was any good.  I guess this will be on my to-buy list


----------



## AKA-Tude (Apr 26, 2007)

So the #619ES &  #233 help/correct porosity?

Is this similar to the Roux Porosity Control?


----------



## ladytq (Apr 26, 2007)

My first go around with this was good, but before I start shouting out holygrail I gonna test it out again this weekend. I will be back!


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Apr 26, 2007)

Anybody know the ingredients?  I can't seem to find them on the web.  It must be some top-secret formula or something.


----------



## Tee (Apr 26, 2007)

preciousjewel76 said:
			
		

> Anybody know the ingredients? I can't seem to find them on the web. It must be some top-secret formula or something.


 
If no one post them before I make it home, I will post them off the back of my package.


----------



## Tee (Apr 26, 2007)

I should have name this thread...

Fermodyl 619:  HoneyDew's Liquid Gold.  HoneyDew I see a few questions you might can answer since I haven't used this yet.  I cant wait til this weekend.  I will be doing my hair Friday night!


----------



## Tee (Apr 26, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> This chart really helps explaining which formula (number) does what.


Just bringing this chart down for others.


----------



## Tee (Apr 27, 2007)

preciousjewel76 said:
			
		

> Anybody know the ingredients? I can't seem to find them on the web. It must be some top-secret formula or something.


 
Fermodyl Leave-In Treatment-619(For Curly And Coarse Hair),Contains molecules that interact and bond with the hair, treating it from the inside out, improves quality and shine. Hair is more receptive to styling and chemical processing. 0619, good for curly, coarse, chemically relaxed hair. Corrects porosity, strengthens, moisturizes and detangles 

*Water, Ceteralyl Alcohol, glycol sterate, ceteareth-33, cetalkonium bromide, lactic acid, steric acid, aminomethyl propanol, fragrance, methylparaben, yellow 5, green 5*


----------



## Tee (Apr 27, 2007)

*Fermodyl Leave-In Treatment-07 Extra Strength*(For Fine, Limp, Processed Hair) 

Fermodyl Leave-In Treatment-07 Extra Strength(For Fine, Limp, Processed Hair),Contains molecules that interact and bond with the hair, treating it from the inside out, improves quality and shine. Hair is more receptive to styling and chemical processing. 07 treatment for fine, limp, *virgin hair*, imparts volume and shine. 


*Fermodyl Leave-In Treatment-233*(For Double Processed Hair) 

Fermodyl Leave-In Treatment-233(For Double Processed Hair),Contains molecules that interact and bond with the hair, treating it from the inside out, improves quality and shine. Hair is more receptive to styling and chemical processing. 0233 good for double processed hair, treats and conditions, improves porosity. 


*Fermodyl Leave-In Treatment-619(For Curly And Coarse Hair) *

Fermodyl Leave-In Treatment-619(For Curly And Coarse Hair),Contains molecules that interact and bond with the hair, treating it from the inside out, improves quality and shine. Hair is more receptive to styling and chemical processing. 0619, good for curly, coarse, chemically relaxed hair. Corrects porosity, strengthens, moisturizes and detangles 

_I hope this can help out some._


----------



## AKA-Tude (Apr 27, 2007)

^^^

Thanx Letitia!!!


----------



## ladytq (Apr 28, 2007)

Okay I use it again tonight. I let it air dry with no other products. My hair felt okay, no fireworks. I feel like the results are not worth the price. But that just my opinion.


Are you using Fermodyl *619*? For the time being
If not *#619* which number do you use and why?
How did you use the product? As a leave-in conditioner
How often would you think this product is needed? Maybe every two weeks.
Can this be found in a BSS? I bought mine from Sally's
Would you repurchase this item again? No, its good but not good enough to be added to my monthly budget.
On a scale from 1-5, what would you give this product? 3.5


----------



## Lavendar (Apr 28, 2007)

gorgeoushair said:
			
		

> I'm assuming this is a leave in that contains protein, if not, what is it? *If this is a leave in then why are some of you applying another leave in on top of this? *I've seen this in BSS and always wondered if it was any good. I guess this will be on my to-buy list


 
I used it for the strengthening properties and for the fact that it corrects porosity issues, but it's a liquid and I have to have my Giovanni Direct creamy leave-in so I put that on top.  It detangles and moisturizes too well to not use over any liquid I might put on first (usually Surge 14).


----------



## Tee (Apr 28, 2007)

Okay, I used Formula 619 today and I love it.  The tangles....What TANGLES!!!


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 28, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> Okay, I used Formula 619 today and I love it.  The tangles....What TANGLES!!!




yeah!  That's what I think it's great for.  I don't think I would like to use it alone, though.  But, still it is great for detangling and prepping your hair for a leave in.

By the way guys, I think we used up the $18.99 deal.  They removed it from that site!!


----------



## Sasha Fierce (Apr 29, 2007)

Throwback memory/question:  Who remembers, way back in the day, when Fermodyl came in a glass vial and you had to be EXTRA careful not to drop that joint?


----------



## AKA-Tude (Apr 29, 2007)

SmartAlek said:
			
		

> Throwback memory/question: Who remembers, way back in the day, when Fermodyl came in a glass vial and you had to be EXTRA careful not to drop that joint?


 
HAHAHAHA!!!

I do!!!

Had to be careful not to cut yrself too!!!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Apr 29, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> Okay, I used Formula 619 today and I love it.  The tangles....What TANGLES!!!



O.k., so I used mine again tonight, except for I used Formula 07 Extra Strength. Well, let me tell you: No breakage, no shedding, no tangles! I violated my No Heat law so that I could get my roots straight to take pictures for the Boot Camp Challenge. Well, I cannot wait to post these pics. I then used Alma Oil for my Caruso Steam Roller Set tonight. The Fermodyl, Giovanni Leave-In and Alma Oil was all I needed. Excellent results. Pics coming on Tuesday for the May 1 Boot Camp Challenge!

HOORAY!!

I love you ladies. Where what I be without ya!


----------



## Sasha Fierce (Apr 30, 2007)

LOL, things sure have improved from the glass vial days  !!!



			
				AKA-Tude said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> I do!!!
> 
> Had to be careful not to cut yrself too!!!!


----------



## taraglam2 (Apr 30, 2007)

I just had to go to Sally's and purchase Fermodyl 619 last week based on the reviews in this thread.  I can't wait to try it out.  I will definitely come back and give my review once I use it.


----------



## Cocotte (Apr 30, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> yeah!  That's what I think it's great for.  I don't think I would like to use it alone, though.  But, still it is great for detangling and prepping your hair for a leave in.
> 
> By the way guys, I think we used up the $18.99 deal.  They removed it from that site!!


Is there another site we can purchase Fermodyl it costs almost $2.70 a vial. 
Well I found this website that sells them $22 for a box of 12 is that worth it?
Here is the website http://www.texasbeautysupplies.com/revprofferle.html


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 30, 2007)

Cocotte said:
			
		

> Is there another site we can purchase Fermodyl it costs almost $2.70 a vial.
> Well I found this website that sells them $22 for a box of 12 is that worth it?
> Here is the website http://www.texasbeautysupplies.com/revprofferle.html



That's a good price.  TBS does not have any free shipping deals do they?
http://www.metrobeauty.com/Hair-Car...ent-Vials.html?CFID=16438262&CFTOKEN=92254685
IF not, here another good one.  They offer free shipping on orders of at least $75 and many of their products have good prices.


----------



## Cocotte (Apr 30, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> That's a good price.  TBS does not have any free shipping deals do they?
> http://www.metrobeauty.com/Hair-Car...ent-Vials.html?CFID=16438262&CFTOKEN=92254685
> IF not, here another good one.  They offer free shipping on orders of at least $75 and many of their products have good prices.


Ok I went to check if they have free shipping at TBS it cost $6.30 to ship to me priority mail. hope that helps.
I wonder how much shipping costs at Metro?


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 30, 2007)

You know ladies,  I think the vials in the dozen box are different than the ones in the retail packs.

They seem to work the same for me, but they look different.  Not sure why.


----------



## taraglam2 (May 3, 2007)

taraglam2 said:
			
		

> I just had to go to Sally's and purchase Fermodyl 619 last week based on the reviews in this thread.  I can't wait to try it out.  I will definitely come back and give my review once I use it.



So I used the *Fermodyl 619 *today and I absolutely loved how smoothe and slick it made my  hair !  Normally when I get ready to rollerset it takes a strategic plan to get my hair smooth and slick enough to go on the roller,  but I applied the *Fermodyl 619 *and *!!!! **BAM !!!! **smoothness and moisture!  * *Thanks Honeydew !*   Why did I sleep on this soooo long.  I have found my liquid leave-in staple !  Goodbye PANTENE Light Spray Detangle and Biolage Fortifying Leave-in Treatment.  ROUX Fermodyl 619 is here to stay !!!!!!!!  Going to SALLY'S tomorrow to stock up.  I live near 3 SALLY'S stores !


----------



## taraglam2 (May 3, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> Okay, I used Formula 619 today and I love it.  The tangles....What TANGLES!!!



You are exactly right Letitia !  Tangles do not exist with Fermodyl 619 !  I was really impressed !


----------



## HoneyDew (May 3, 2007)

taraglam2 said:
			
		

> So I used the *Fermodyl 619 *today and I absolutely loved how smoothe and slick it made my  hair !  Normally when I get ready to rollerset it takes a strategic plan to get my hair smooth and slick enough to go on the roller,  but I applied the *Fermodyl 619 *and *!!!! **BAM !!!! **smoothness and moisture!  * *Thanks Honeydew !*   Why did I sleep on this soooo long.  I have found my liquid leave-in staple !  Goodbye PANTENE Light Spray Detangle and Biolage Fortifying Leave-in Treatment.  ROUX Fermodyl 619 is here to stay !!!!!!!!  Going to SALLY'S tomorrow to stock up.  I live near 3 SALLY'S stores !



   

Sally's needs to go ahead and come back with that BOGO FREE deal they had.


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (May 3, 2007)

I use the one for color treated hair and I swear by it. After I started using it, I believe I ran out and my hair felt "different" all week. I buy the 6 pack. Now that the color is just on the ends I focus on that area more and then massage the scalp with the rest. Does wonderful things for my hair.


----------



## HoneyDew (May 3, 2007)

Blackoutzangel05 said:
			
		

> I use the one for color treated hair and I swear by it. *After I started using it, I believe I ran out and my hair felt "different" all week.* I buy the 6 pack. Now that the color is just on the ends I focus on that area more and then massage the scalp with the rest. Does wonderful things for my hair.



You know that is how I realized I have to keep that in my routine.  I forgot to apply it and I could tell!  I could not wait to wash my hair again to get my fermodyl on there.

I have never seen a 6 pack, except for one that I saw imported from Mexico.  I did not try that one, but it looked interesting.  It was a 6 pack which I have never seen here.  Where do you get yours.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 3, 2007)

Now, ya'll ain't right.....ya'll makin me wanna go shopping for fermodyl...ain't right I say...lol


----------



## CHECKMATE! (May 3, 2007)

purchased 3 vials for 1.99 yesterday ....looking forward to my rollerset this weekend


----------



## sareca (May 3, 2007)

So has anybody tried these http://www.adiscountbeauty.com/page82.html instead of the vials?


----------



## Cocotte (May 4, 2007)

patiencevirtue said:
			
		

> purchased 3 vials for 1.99 yesterday ....looking forward to my rollerset this weekend


*Where did you get it for $1.99? I really want to know girl.*


----------



## HoneyDew (May 4, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> So has anybody tried these http://www.adiscountbeauty.com/page82.html instead of the vials?




I have in the 0619 and I did not like it as much.  It isn't the same.  Also the 0619 of this one has protein in it.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (May 4, 2007)

Awww mannn!  I'll have to put this on a must try list.  I'm willing to try anything to get my porous hair under control.  I should have stayed on top  of my acv rinses but.... 

So anyway, thanks ladies for the thread.  I always get excited when I know there is a possible remedy for a hair issue.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (May 4, 2007)

In Brooklyn,NY...They were actually collecting dust on the bottom shelf ...if i likey,Im gonna' buy the whole pack 


			
				Cocotte said:
			
		

> *Where did you get it for $1.99? I really want to know girl.*


----------



## jayjaycurlz (May 5, 2007)

I also bought some vials of the 619 for curly, coarse hair today for 2.99 _canadian dollars _*and *it was also sitting on the bottom of the shelf collecting dust too! The owner of the BSS said, 'Alot of people do not know about this product, it really good!' If it is, I'll go back for the rest of the vials this weekend!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 5, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> Now, ya'll ain't right.....ya'll makin me wanna go shopping for fermodyl...ain't right I say...lol


 
I bought some today....can't wait to use it.  I'll give a review afterwards.


----------



## Cocotte (May 8, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> That's a good price.  TBS does not have any free shipping deals do they?
> http://www.metrobeauty.com/Hair-Car...ent-Vials.html?CFID=16438262&CFTOKEN=92254685
> IF not, here another good one.  They offer free shipping on orders of at least $75 and many of their products have good prices.


*HoneyDew I want to tell you thank you thank you girl. I went to metrobeaty site and noticed they got a store about 20 minutes from me,so I went there to purchase fermodyl and guess what? I only paid $18.72 and that's including taxes for the box. What a deal is that.........a good one!

                  Thanks so much*


----------



## Tee (May 8, 2007)

taraglam2 said:
			
		

> So I used the *Fermodyl 619 *today and I absolutely loved how smoothe and slick it made my hair ! Normally when I get ready to rollerset it takes a strategic plan to get my hair smooth and slick enough to go on the roller, but I applied the *Fermodyl 619 *and *!!!! **BAM !!!! **smoothness and moisture! **Thanks Honeydew !*  Why did I sleep on this soooo long. I have found my liquid leave-in staple ! Goodbye PANTENE Light Spray Detangle and Biolage Fortifying Leave-in Treatment. ROUX Fermodyl 619 is here to stay !!!!!!!! Going to SALLY'S tomorrow to stock up. I live near 3 SALLY'S stores !


 
You are right about the smoothness!  I was like wow.  I already need more.  I only have one left.  This is a keeper!!!    I am so glad it worked for you also.


----------



## taraglam2 (May 8, 2007)

Went to one of the SALLY's near me at lunchtime and they were totally out of the 619.  The assistant manager checked to see if it would be in the shipment they receive tomorrow and since she did not see it on the invoice.  She was like, "I honestly believe our Regional Warehouse must be out of it but we will get some more in.  She called the other Sally's near me and they had only 1 pack left and they were not getting any in their shipment tomorrow either.

So maybe I will hit the third Sally's near me this week-end.  When I do find it or whenever Sally's gets some more--- I am going to buy mannnnny packs of it!!


----------



## imstush (May 8, 2007)

patiencevirtue said:
			
		

> In Brooklyn,NY...They were actually collecting dust on the bottom shelf ...if i likey,Im gonna' buy the whole pack
> ​


You are just going to make me stop at *all *the bss's along fulton st. on the way home


----------



## HoneyDew (May 8, 2007)

taraglam2 said:
			
		

> Went to one of the SALLY's near me at lunchtime and they were totally out of the 619.  The assistant manager checked to see if it would be in the shipment they receive tomorrow and since she did not see it on the invoice.  She was like, "I honestly believe our Regional Warehouse must be out of it but we will get some more in.  She called the other Sally's near me and they had only 1 pack left and they were not getting any in their shipment tomorrow either.
> 
> So maybe I will hit the third Sally's near me this week-end.  When I do find it or whenever Sally's gets some more--- I am going to buy mannnnny packs of it!!




I can't believe Sally is all out of these.  Well is the regional warehouse near you is out I guess all of them are going to be low stocked.

A BSS store near me had them BEHIND the counter.  They had a dozen box back there that you can buy one (or more) out of.  They were trippin me out with them behind the counter like that.


----------



## HoneyDew (May 8, 2007)

Cocotte said:
			
		

> *HoneyDew I want to tell you thank you thank you girl. I went to metrobeaty site and noticed they got a store about 20 minutes from me,so I went there to purchase fermodyl and guess what? I only paid $18.72 and that's including taxes for the box. What a deal is that.........a good one!
> 
> Thanks so much*




Yay!!  That is a great price.  They used to be $18.99 on this site.  I am not sure the price went up.  It went up after my last order of 4 boxes.  Made me wonder if they are trying to make up for the free shipping.  So it looks like it is not free shipping after all.  They just up-charge it to make up the difference. Oh well, $21.99 is still a good price.


----------



## Radianthealth (May 8, 2007)

I am glad you started this thread.  I noticed HD's siggy and thought   First off the product seems pretty retro...and I can't even pronounce it so I figured it must be bad for MY hair

In any event, I am convinced and I will be purchasing and using tomorrow


----------



## taraglam2 (May 8, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I can't believe Sally is all out of these.  Well is the regional warehouse near you is out I guess all of them are going to be low stocked.
> 
> A BSS store near me had them BEHIND the counter.  They had a dozen box back there that you can buy one (or more) out of.  They were trippin me out with them behind the counter like that.




As soon as I looked on the shelf it was like *BAM *--- all out of 619 and only like 1 or 2 packages left of the other formulations.  I will be ready when they do get some in because I am buying every package of the 619 that they get in at the 1st two Sally's near me.  Yes, my hair loves it that much !


----------



## lexi08 (May 9, 2007)

I went to Sally's yesterday and I purchased the 07 regular to try.  They did not have any of the regular 619.  I only have one vial of 619 left at home.  The manager also told me she did not know when they would get more in. I mean the whole shelf  was pretty much empty except for a few paks of 619 extra strength.  This stuff is really popular.


----------



## taraglam2 (May 9, 2007)

nikki1971 said:
			
		

> I went to Sally's yesterday and I purchased the 07 regular to try.  They did not have any of the regular 619.  I only have one vial of 619 left at home.  The manager also told me she did not know when they would get more in. I mean the whole shelf  was pretty much empty except for a few paks of 619 extra strength.  This stuff is really popular.



Yes--- I am so glad that I know about it now.  Just to think all the times I passed by it in Sally's.


----------



## Vshanell (May 9, 2007)

I think I'll give one of these a try.  I've been good with not buying any new products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  so I'll treat myself to this.......and porosity control.  So is this the product that's in those little vials and it's different colors?  I've always looked at it but never knew what it was.  I may have the wrong thing though.


----------



## HoneyDew (May 9, 2007)

nikki1971 said:
			
		

> I went to Sally's yesterday and I purchased the 07 regular to try.  They did not have any of the regular 619.  I only have one vial of 619 left at home.  The manager also told me she did not know when they would get more in. I mean the whole shelf  was pretty much empty except for a few paks of 619 extra strength.  This stuff is really popular.



I have used the 07 and it was decent.  Not as good as 619 IMO.  If I am unable to get 619, 07 or Special are my 2nd and 3rd choice of formulas.  The 619 extra strength is just not as good for me, but I think it is good after a relaxer because it contains protein.


----------



## lexi08 (May 9, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I have used the 07 and it was decent.  Not as good as 619 IMO.  If I am unable to get 619, 07 or Special are my 2nd and 3rd choice of formulas.  The 619 extra strength is just not as good for me, but I think it is good after a relaxer because it contains protein.




I also really like the 619 regular. I am holding on to my last vial for dear life girl!  The reason why I wanted to try the 07 was because I just had a relaxer and my hair is strong and moisturized but a little limp.  I really did not want to use anything with  too much protein in it because I did have a strong protein treatment a week before my hair was relaxed.


Was there anything specific about the results with the 07 formula you did not like?


----------



## MzOptimistic (May 9, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I have used the 07 and it was decent. Not as good as 619 IMO. If I am unable to get 619, 07 or Special are my 2nd and 3rd choice of formulas. The 619 extra strength is just not as good for me, but I think it is good after a relaxer because it contains protein.


 
HD, I used 619 on my hair last night after shampooing with ORS Aloe and Conditioning with Suave Professional Humectant. ( It was'nt my regular wash night) I didn't use anything else on my hair because I wanted to see how my hair felt dry. This morning when I woke up my hair felt sooooo soft and girl I am 5 weeks post with ALOT of NG and that's why I picked 619 to use last night. Thanks for bringing 619 to our attention. It's an excellent leave in and I only used one pack on my hair. I'm on to get the 619 extra strength to use also.


----------



## HoneyDew (May 9, 2007)

nikki1971 said:
			
		

> I also really like the 619 regular. I am holding on to my last vial for dear life girl!  The reason why I wanted to try the 07 was because I just had a relaxer and my hair is strong and moisturized but a little limp.  I really did not want to use anything with  too much protein in it because I did have a strong protein treatment a week before my hair was relaxed.
> 
> 
> Was there anything specific about the results with the 07 formula you did not like?



Honestly,  the smell of it.   It does not stink, but it reminds me of a salon that Grandmother used to go to back in the day.  She used to take me and the place use to smell like what the 07 smells like to me.  I hated waiting for her to get her hair done.

Other than that I think it does a decent job.  I actually like it better than 619 extra strength.    I got a dozen sized box from ebay for 10 once so I used those up just to take advantage of the deal.  I try to stick with 619 though.  I have mixed the 619 and 619 extra strength after a touchup.

I cannot remember which of the other formulas have protein. Anybody have any of the others they can check for protein?


----------



## Avin'sMom2010 (May 12, 2007)

I just bought the 619 after all the wonderful reviews I am gonna try it out later and come back with my review  I am crossing my fingers


----------



## Avin'sMom2010 (May 12, 2007)

StephyPoo said:
			
		

> I just bought the 619 after all the wonderful reviews I am gonna try it out later and come back with my review  I am crossing my fingers



WOW WOW WOW, HoneyDew this stuff is GREAT!! I am sooo glad I bought ALL 11 vials that the BSS had and they where ONLY $1.99 , after I washed my hair  I put the 619 on then I put in my African Pride leave in...detangling was a breeze and I did NOT loose many hairs at all, I put my hair in fat twists, they look so cute and JET BLACK!! thanks to the BIGEN 

THANKS EVERYONE for your reviews they encouraged me to go ahead and buy and give it a try, you guys are GREAT!! ((hugs))


----------



## lexi08 (May 13, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Honestly,  the smell of it.   It does not stink, but it reminds me of a salon that Grandmother used to go to back in the day.  She used to take me and the place use to smell like what the 07 smells like to me.  I hated waiting for her to get her hair done.
> 
> Other than that I think it does a decent job.  I actually like it better than 619 extra strength.    I got a dozen sized box from ebay for 10 once so I used those up just to take advantage of the deal.  I try to stick with 619 though.  I have mixed the 619 and 619 extra strength after a touchup.
> 
> I cannot remember which of the other formulas have protein. Anybody have any of the others they can check for protein?




I just tried the 07 formula yesterday.  I like this one also.  It does smell different than the 619   I think that I will alternate the 07 and 619 formulas.


----------



## HoneyDew (May 13, 2007)

StephyPoo said:
			
		

> WOW WOW WOW, HoneyDew this stuff is GREAT!! I am sooo glad I bought ALL 11 vials that the BSS had and they where ONLY $1.99 , after I washed my hair  I put the 619 on then I put in my African Pride leave in...detangling was a breeze and I did NOT loose many hairs at all, I put my hair in fat twists, they look so cute and JET BLACK!! thanks to the BIGEN
> 
> THANKS EVERYONE for your reviews they encouraged me to go ahead and buy and give it a try, you guys are GREAT!! ((hugs))



Wow you found them at a really great price!  I am glad to hear that you like them.  Between Porosity Control and Fermodyl, I really think ROUX makes great products.


----------



## HoneyDew (May 13, 2007)

nikki1971 said:
			
		

> I just tried the 07 formula yesterday.  I like this one also.  It does smell different than the 619   I think that I will alternate the 07 and 619 formulas.




That's a good idea.  I found a bunch of the 07 on ebay for a CHEAP price once and alternating helped me cut down on costs.


----------



## wheezy807 (May 14, 2007)

I think im gonna go ahead and purchase this on my next day off.


----------



## wheezy807 (May 16, 2007)

I bought the yellowish vials, so is this fermodyl 619 regular? Because i notice both had EXTRA STRENGHT at the bottom, but it seemed as if the clear vials had it more in bold type. Did i buy the right one? I wanted regular not extra strenght.


----------



## Tee (Jun 5, 2007)

bumping for princessdi.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 11, 2007)

Omg.....i have enough things on my to-get list. Ill go to the BSS in my area to see if i can find it


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, i went to 2 BSS and they both had it at 1.99 so i bought one for now *crosses fingers and hopes hair likes it*


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jun 11, 2007)

Sally's has an in-store coupon buy 1 get 1 free of the single vials.


----------



## Tee (Jun 11, 2007)

wheezy807 said:
			
		

> I bought the yellowish vials, so is this fermodyl 619 regular? Because i notice both had EXTRA STRENGHT at the bottom, but it seemed as if the clear vials had it more in bold type. Did i buy the right one? I wanted regular not extra strenght.


 
I just saw your post.  I have the 619 regular.

Prietess...thanks for the instore coupon info.  I have to take a few products back to sally's anyway.  just in time to get a few other items.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jun 11, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> I just saw your post. I have the 619 regular.
> 
> *Prietess...thanks for the instore coupon info. I have to take a few products back to sally's anyway. just in time to get a few other items.*


 
Your welcome Tee. I think they also had Porosity Control, free poo with the condish too as a special.  What's a few more hair products among pj friends? :eyebrows2


----------



## znapps (Jun 11, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> Sally's has an in-store coupon buy 1 get 1 free of the single vials.




Good looking out Priestess!!!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 12, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> Your welcome Tee. I think they also had Porosity Control, free poo with the condish too as a special. What's a few more hair products among pj friends? :eyebrows2


 
Man, you all are killin' me with the coupon info!!! I love the Fermodyl 619 and Porosity Control is my ish. Now I have to leave early for work to stop at Sally's. Oh, well. The sacrifices we make...
Thanks for the info   !


----------



## Royal Glory (Jun 25, 2007)

I was talking to a friend yesterday at church. We got to talking about hair and she mentioned Fermodyl too. She has beautiful, think long, BSL hair. (I told her about LHCF. I expect her to join soon.)

So, of course, I consulted the board for confirmation and I knew I had seen something on it.

Now I am going to pick some up.

Thanks for the confirmation, ladies.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 25, 2007)

Finally used my fermodyl 619 regular today. I must say that i was very disappointed. It just sat on my hair and i could have sworn my hair was laughing @ us (me and fermodyl)! I will be 13 weeks post on saturday, so does that play a factor into it? So needless to say i just saturated infusium 23 leave in on top of it and processed to detangle. I guess maybe i was looking for some "out of this world" slip or something.erplexed  But i have 2vials left so i'm not giving up yet. Maybe it will work with less wks post hair?


----------



## BrownBetty (Jun 26, 2007)

wheezy807 said:
			
		

> Finally used my fermodyl 619 regular today. I must say that i was very disappointed. It just sat on my hair and i could have sworn my hair was laughing @ us (me and fermodyl)! I will be 13 weeks post on saturday, so does that play a factor into it? So needless to say i just saturated infusium 23 leave in on top of it and processed to detangle. I guess maybe i was looking for some "out of this world" slip or something.erplexed But i have 2vials left so i'm not giving up yet. Maybe it will work with less wks post hair?


 
I use it with a creamy leave in.... I felt the same way the first time.  It wasn't until my hair was dry did I appreciate it.  There is a vast difference in my hair when I don't use it.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 26, 2007)

MissVee said:
			
		

> I use it with a creamy leave in.... I felt the same way the first time. It wasn't until my hair was dry did I appreciate it. There is a vast difference in my hair when I don't use it.


 

after the fermodyl and infusium, i used NTM Silk touch leave-in cream. My hair is still a lil bit damp this morning, i dunno. I don't think there's any difference.


----------



## BrownBetty (Jun 26, 2007)

wheezy807 said:
			
		

> after the fermodyl and infusium, i used NTM Silk touch leave-in cream. My hair is still a lil bit damp this morning, i dunno. I don't think there's any difference.


 
That is too bad... next time use the 619 and the NTM... see what happens.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jun 27, 2007)

MissVee said:
			
		

> I use it with a creamy leave in.... I felt the same way the first time.  It wasn't until my hair was dry did I appreciate it.  There is a vast difference in my hair when I don't use it.




This is kinda how I realized my hair liked it.  The first time I used it I was not convinced.  It was not until after my next wash and I DID NOT use it and airdried that I realized that I need to use it.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 27, 2007)

I forgot to use it this morning and applied my leave in. I noticed a difference and was starting to panic until i saw the fermodyl staring right at me. I applied it on top of the leave in but it was too late


----------



## HoneyDew (Jun 27, 2007)

sunbasque said:
			
		

> I forgot to use it this morning and applied my leave in. I noticed a difference and was starting to panic until i saw the fermodyl staring right at me. I applied it on top of the leave in but it was too late



  

I cannot tell you how many times I have done that!!  I want to kick myself.  I will be in such a hurry and forget to use it.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 28, 2007)

MissVee said:
			
		

> That is too bad... next time use the 619 and the NTM... see what happens.


 
I'll do that, thanks.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jun 30, 2007)

any naturals using the 619?


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 30, 2007)

great thread ladies! I am going to purchase a vial tommorrow and use it at my next wash.


----------



## Daisimae (Jul 3, 2007)

Bump...For those of us who don't know what Fermodyl is. (Me) The 3-pack is on sale this month at Sallys.  2 for $10.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jul 3, 2007)

Daisimae said:
			
		

> Bump...For those of us who don't know what Fermodyl is. (Me) The 3-pack is on sale this month at Sallys. 2 for $10.


 
Thanks! Will be picking up some today.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jul 3, 2007)

Daisimae said:
			
		

> Bump...For those of us who don't know what Fermodyl is. (Me) The 3-pack is on sale this month at Sallys.  2 for $10.




 

I hope they don't have a limit on how many you can buy.  I will wipe out ALL OF THE 619's they have!!


----------



## natieya (Jul 3, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I hope they don't have a limit on how many you can buy. I will wipe out ALL OF THE 619's they have!!


 
Cosigning with my sister, HoneyDew.


----------



## SEMO (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't know if any other natural has posted their experience w/ fermodyl so I will.  I purchased a couple vials of the 619 at Sally's the other day (they had a sale) and I just got finished using my first one.  

OMG !  This stuff works amazingly well.  I put it on after washing (and conditioning) my hair and at first my hair didn't feel any different.  But I decided to use the whole vial (as instructed).  The more of it I put on the better my hair felt.  But the real shocker came when I put my regular creamy moisturizer on...I tell you that stuff glided on so _*smooth*_ .  I think this stuff even made my curls hang down better!  I went into a picture taking frenzy trying to see if my hair looked different.  And it did!  I could see that my hair was more moisturized.  Thank you ladies for another excellent recommendation .


----------



## HoneyDew (Jul 9, 2007)

SEMO said:
			
		

> I don't know if any other natural has posted their experience w/ fermodyl so I will.  I purchased a couple vials of the 619 at Sally's the other day (they had a sale) and I just got finished using my first one.
> 
> OMG !  This stuff works amazingly well.  *I put it on after washing (and conditioning) my hair and at first my hair didn't feel any different.  But I decided to use the whole vial (as instructed).  The more of it I put on the better my hair felt.  But the real shocker came when I put my regular creamy moisturizer on...I tell you that stuff glided on so smooth *.  I think this stuff even made my curls hang down better!  I went into a picture taking frenzy trying to see if my hair looked different.  And it did!  I could see that my hair was more moisturized.  Thank you ladies for another excellent recommendation .



This describes my first experience with it, as well.  I was like  When I applied my creamy leave it it was amazing!  I dunno, it just works better.

Now, you would really see it if you forget to use the fermodyl like I have a few times.  You can really tell the difference.


----------



## Cocotte (Jul 9, 2007)

Usually when I air dry, my hair is crunchy with no moisture no matter what I do! Last week I decided to give this air drying thing one more shot.
I washed as usual with ORS creamy aloe and deep cond. with silk worm mixed with ORS replenishing pak, towel dried and put the Fermodyl 619 and then castor oil full strength to my hair. When my hair was 75% dry I added some more castor oil to my hair and ends,with a satin scarf in the middle of the night I took off my scarf and my hair was so smooth and silky  And this is 9 weeks post relaxer I couldn't believe it, this just pushes me to keep stretchin longer. I did this with just the castor oil before but I never had results like that before, hmmm I'm going back to get some more Fermodyl this just might be it.


----------



## SEMO (Jul 9, 2007)

HoneyDew I see how this could become a serious staple .  I am already making plans to obtain more.  I just might have to start buying this by the caseload like you do.  And I am _definitely _not a person who normally buys in bulk.  

But I guess I shouldn't be that surprised.  I've used Roux Porosity Control for about 6-7 years and it's the only shampoo and conditioner I've brought by the liter.  Roux just makes great products I guess.


----------



## Neroli (Sep 11, 2007)

I LOVE this stuff!  I have used 6 of my last 7 washes and boy, oh boy, this leaves my hair moisturized and smooth.  Ever since I started using henna over a year ago, I didn't think anything else could boost my hair up another level, but 619 is like, WOW!

I'm not a product junkie (well, okay, I DO buy different cheapie condishes to satisfy the PJ in me) but I usually don't go running out after every new product rave that hits the board.  But I read this thread with interest and THEN I saw some at my local BSS for like $1.79 a tube and I'm like, what the heck, just a couple of bucks.

Well, I use half a tube immediately after washing - squeeze hair dry and apply thru out, then follow with my usual creamy leave-in and oils.  I've not change my routine or products, just added this one little step and WOW!

I decided to use for a while to make sure and indeed, the moisture, smoothness and shine of my hair just continues to get better and better.  I even deliberately skipped it one wash, just to see -- yep, I noticed the difference -- hair was just not as SMOOTH as when I used it.

I am soooo impressed with this that I checked the pH of this product and it is 4.5 pH, which explained a lot to me.  This little baby has a low enough pH to close cuticles (which is why my hair strands are soooo smooth!), restores porosity and return hair back to a more acidic state after washing ('poos, condish, and even water can raise hair pH).  Then I paid close attention to the ingredients and it has "lactic acid" which is both a pH balancer and a moisturizer and helps other ingredients penetrate (lactic acid is great for skin when used properly).  All the other ingredients are like emolients and fatty alcohols which are excellent moisturizers.  Oh, and I looked up one ingredient that I did not recognize:  aminomethyl propanol -- never saw this before and I've learned it is a neutralizing agent, which not sure what that means, but sounds like it MAY be neutralizing any residue from 'poo (or condish, or henna, or whatever was used to wash).

This product is totally cone free and protein free!  I'm soooo excited and am about to purchase like tons of them from my local BSS.  I think $1.79 per tube is a pretty good price and I'm about to clean them out.

I use 619 Regular.  Ingredients:  Water, Cetearlyl Alcohol, glycol stearate, ceteareth-33, cetalkonium bromide, lactic acid, steric acid, aminomethyl propanol, fragrance, methylparaben, yellow 5, green 5


----------



## shellatl (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is the ebay link to 2 boxes of 12 Ampules each (24 total)  each ampule is 5/8 oz. of Revlon/Roux Fermodyl leave in hair treatment. Extra strength formula 619 for $11.99 plus shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/FERMODYL-Leave-...ryZ11857QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## HoneyDew (Sep 11, 2007)

shellatl said:


> Here is the ebay link to 2 boxes of 12 Ampules each (24 total)  each ampule is 5/8 oz. of Revlon/Roux Fermodyl leave in hair treatment. Extra strength formula 619 for $11.99 plus shipping.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/FERMODYL-Leave-...ryZ11857QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem




NOTE: those are in glass ampoules - not plastic.  Be careful with them.

That is how they used to make them until they realized how unsafe that was.


----------



## HoneyDew (Sep 11, 2007)

Neroli said:


> I LOVE this stuff!  I have used 6 of my last 7 washes and boy, oh boy, this leaves my hair moisturized and smooth.  Ever since I started using henna over a year ago, I didn't think anything else could boost my hair up another level, but 619 is like, WOW!
> 
> I'm not a product junkie (well, okay, I DO buy different cheapie condishes to satisfy the PJ in me) but I usually don't go running out after every new product rave that hits the board.  But I read this thread with interest and THEN I saw some at my local BSS for like $1.79 a tube and I'm like, what the heck, just a couple of bucks.
> 
> ...



great post!! 

Ladies use the $5 Sally's coupon to get four 3-packs for for about $22.  That is the best price for a dozen.  Or swipe them off Ebay from the seller that shellatl posted.


----------



## Neroli (Sep 11, 2007)

HoneyDew said:


> great post!!
> 
> Ladies use the $5 Sally's coupon to get four 3-packs for for about $22.  That is the best price for a dozen.  Or swipe them off Ebay from the seller that shellatl posted.



HoneyDew, it was your detailed posts and responses in this and other threads in particular that kinda got me thinking it was worth trying.  Bunches and Bunches of thanks for this simple, easy and extremely beneficial addition to my routine . . .


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 16, 2008)

bumping this thread....

any long-term users, here?  also, how many of you are natural or transitioning...

i've read that many of you use a creamy leave-in...can you share the products, please...i use salerm 21, but i'm almost out...is lacio lacio a good, creamy leave-in?? i haven't used it before....

TIA

br*nze~~


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm lmao because i bought it and never got around to using it. I wonder if it's still good, i'm even afraid to look up my post date.


----------



## Toy (Sep 16, 2008)

I am a longterm user and i am relaxed & i use the 619 the one for moisture its yellow. I love it


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 16, 2008)

toy said:


> I am a longterm user and i am relaxed & i use the 619 the one for moisture its yellow. I love it


 

well, toy, if i get your results from using it, i'm in for the long run...

do any of you use ayurvedic powders and oils?  i do and i wondered about its effectiveness when paired with ayurvedic regimens...


----------



## HoneyDew (Sep 18, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> bumping this thread....
> 
> any long-term users, here?  also, how many of you are natural or transitioning...
> 
> ...



I am a faithful long-term user of this.  I buy it by the dozen box size, because I use one everytime I wash, even when in braids.

LOVE this stuff.  It really makes my moisturizer/leave-in work better and just helps my hair maintain moisture better.  Makes styling easier for me, as well.

I do think it does not play well with all conditioners.  Conditioners that leave a lot of silicone residue after rinsing or some other coating seems to prevent the Fermodyl 619 for doing its job.

I also only use 619 for curly hair (not the extra strength one).


----------



## thebraudgroup (Sep 18, 2008)

I've been using this since I was a teenager - over 30 YEARS!!!  It is great, always gives a great result, whether relaxed or natural.  I love it.


----------



## Caramel Jewel (Sep 18, 2008)

Months before I chose to transition, I was talking about the leave-in I was using with my beautician and suggested I use the 233. I did, I can't say it made my hair better, because it was never in bad condition, but I've continued to use it, and I still do as I transition....


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 21, 2009)

Bumping this.  I see that Sally sells a pack of 3 vials for $8+, and I see a pack of 12 vials on Ebay for as low as $16.  I'm about to get some on Ebay.

I remember my mother used to use this when I was a little girl.


----------



## mscocoface (May 21, 2009)

i have been using this since someone suggested it a few years back and I still use it in my spritz or by itself.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 21, 2009)

I paid $23 on Ebay total including shipping & insurance for 12 vials...
vs Sally's 3 vials for $8


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> Bumping this. I see that Sally sells a pack of 3 vials for $8+, and I see a pack of 12 vials on Ebay for as low as $16. I'm about to get some on Ebay.
> 
> I remember my mother used to use this when I was a little girl.


 
Thanks AllieCat !  A Big Shout Out to LaidBak and Tiffers :bouncegrewho was discussing this product with me just this week.  After reading this Thread I did go on e-bay and Purchased a box (12 vials) for $21.98.  So, based on the rave reviews from my LHCF Sisters, I am anxious to try it.

I remember the product being a Salon Favorite Back in the Day, but cannot remember if it had numbers then or Not?  Anyway, I look forward to incorporating this into my Regimen.


----------



## tiffers (May 21, 2009)

I wish it was cheaper, I be wantin to just pour tube after tube on my head


----------



## Glamorous_chic (May 21, 2009)

hmmm.. its interesting to find this thread, b/c i made a thread when i first became a member about "hair vitamins", and no one knew wth i was talking about. lolol. when i was regularly going to the dominican salon near me, they would ask me about hair vitamins, which i would usually get. after looking at the vial, i saw that it said fermodyl, and i meant to do research on the brand, and after visiting my now favorite bss, i saw it, with the different numbers, and bought the 619 es.  the dominican salon would always apply it as a leave in to my hair prior to roller setting. i'll probably continue to use it as a leave in though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2009)

I think I will be applying it first, to clean, damp hair and then adding my Leaving in Treatment prior to drying.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (May 21, 2009)

Pixel Lady said:


> I used to use this 20 or more yrs ago...I know I'm dating myself...my hair was nice and strong! I used it twice a month. I'm curious to hear what others say...
> 
> BTW...your a beautiful young lady!


 

Yes!  My mom would relax us with Revlon Realistic and after the process she would break open a vial and shake it over our heads.  I really loved the smell of it.  It's one of those smells I won't forget.

I don't know what's in it that's all that great though ingredient wise.erplexed


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (May 21, 2009)

Also, how is the Fermodyl Interactives (the one in the squeeze bottle that says 0619) different from the 619 in the vials?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 21, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Are you using Fermodyl 619? *YES!!*
> 
> If not #619 which number do you use and why?
> *I also love the 07 formula, Extra Strength for Fine hair. I will switch up as needed every other week.*
> ...


Totally OT, but I was looking at your siggy, and my aunt was married to the dude sitting to the front left of  Maurice White (he has on the bluish green suit, LOL). I actually got to go to a tupperware party that Philip Bailey's wife gave when I was little.

1974 - 1983
Maurice White: Vocals, Kalimba, Drums, Percussion
Verdine White: Bass, Percussion, Vocals
Philip Bailey: Vocals, Conga, Percussion
Roland Bautista (1981-1983): Guitar
Larry Dunn: Keyboards, Synthesizers, "Mini-Moog"
*Johnny Graham: Guitar, Percussion*
Ralph Johnson: Drums, Percussion, Vocals
Al McKay (1974-1981): Guitar, Percussion, Vocals
Beloyd Taylor (1981): Guitar, Vocals
Fred White (1975-1983): Drums, Percussion
Andrew Woolfolk: Flute, Saxophone, Percussion


----------



## LaidBak (May 22, 2009)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Also, how is the Fermodyl Interactives (the one in the squeeze bottle that says 0619) different from the 619 in the vials?



There is a thread about the stuff in the bottle.  Its not the same:
www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=2945853

To save time, here is what was explained, quoting HoneyDew:



> I have been lurking but had to login for this one!
> 
> That product is different. Totally different ingredients. It even smells differently. Not saying it isn't good, but I did not try it to find out. I owned one of the 0619 bottles.
> 
> ...



I use this stuff regularly.  I was just saying that I wish it were cheaper.   As much as I distrust ebay I guess I am about to shop there for some Fermodyl.  Are we sure this stuff is good? Not expired or bootleg?


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 22, 2009)

I hope it's good!  Ugh.


----------



## LaidBak (May 22, 2009)

I pay $7.50 for it at the BSS I go to (before tax).  So I figured if I bought a 12 pack it had to be cheaper than $30 to be worth the hassle, shipping included.  I found it at Hello-Gorgeous.net for a total of $29.44.  For some reason I just don't trust eBay.  Allie if you have a good experience with that seller let me know.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 22, 2009)

Wow. This stuff brings back memories!

I moved from that to Goldwell vials when I was relaxed......

I guess I have moved on..............


----------



## blackpearl81 (May 22, 2009)

So is this a protein treatment?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks AllieCat ! A Big Shout Out to LaidBak and Tiffers :bouncegrewho was discussing this product with me just this week. After reading this Thread I did go on e-bay and Purchased a box (12 vials) for $21.98. So, based on the rave reviews from my LHCF Sisters, I am anxious to try it.
> 
> I remember the product being a Salon Favorite Back in the Day, but cannot remember if it had numbers then or Not? Anyway, I look forward to incorporating this into my Regimen.


 
Received my Fermodyl 619 in the Mail Yesterday. Like 2 Days After Ordering.

Reading all the reviews/posts I am so Anxious to add this one into my current Regimen.  I know in the Past, it was heavily used in Salons that Focused Strictly On Hair Health.  I remember it well


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2009)

Okay Ladies, I just had to report back.  I used Fermodyl 619 tonight with a dime size of my Alter Ego Leave-In.  After using PC as a Final Rinse.

Just had to tell you, I am really liking Fermodyl.  I am feeling:  "where have you been all my life?" It's just that good.  I will be better able to judge as I continue to use it.  

But right now, it feels exceptionally good.  Smart purchase and a great addition to my overall regimen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2009)

Okay Ladies, I just had to report back.  I used Fermodyl 619 tonight with a dime size of my Alter Ego Leave-In.  After using PC as a Final Rinse.

Just had to tell you, I am really liking Fermodyl.  I am feeling:  "where have you been all my life?" It's just that good.  I will be better able to judge as I continue to use it.  

But right now, it feels exceptionally good.  Smart purchase and a great addition to my overall regimen.


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 8, 2009)

blackpearl81 said:


> So is this a protein treatment?



Quoting HoneyDew from another thread:

*"619, 07 and Special have no protein.

 233 and 619 extra strength do."*​


----------



## Muse (Jun 8, 2009)

This stuff works! I recommend to ladies that have dryness issues and those who henna.


----------



## Desarae (Jun 8, 2009)

I tried Fermodyl 619 the for the first time and I really liked it as well. I didn't use another leave in with it though and my hair felt kinda dry after the first 24 hours. I can't wait to try it again with my normal leave ins though.

My hair was feeling really tangly and brittle before I used it and when I put it on, it was like magic at smoothing my cuticles and making my hair feel smooth and "calm" the comb glided through. It smelled really good too. I'm gonna order a 12 pack and keep using it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2009)

DesiRae said:


> I tried Fermodyl 619 the for the first time and I really liked it as well. I didn't use another leave in with it though and my hair felt kinda dry after the first 24 hours. I can't wait to try it again with my normal leave ins though.
> 
> My hair was feeling really tangly and brittle before I used it and when I put it on, it was like magic at smoothing my cuticles and making my hair feel smooth and "calm" the comb glided through. It smelled really good too. I'm gonna order a 12 pack and keep using it.


 
I really Liked it Too! I am so glad I've made this part of my Regimen. It is definitely a Keeper! I think it like puts the finishing touch on all of your conditioning and moisturizing.....it's like that last little thing to help seal the deal


----------



## PurAngl1 (Aug 4, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Quoting HoneyDew from another thread:
> *"619, 07 and Special have no protein.*
> 
> *233 and 619 extra strength do."*​


 
I will be getting this and use for my next wash, thanks to your suggestions. And it has no proteins!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 4, 2009)

Fermodyl 619 is a Great Product.  I use it weekly with my Creamy Leave-In.  It is definitely a staple.  

And I hope it doesn't get hard to find, or change the formula etc.  I don't want No Drama with this stuff.


----------



## Soul♥Flower (Aug 4, 2009)

I saw a full size bottle of fermodyl at the BSS store the other day. I didn't pick it up b/c they didn't have the 619. The price was like 6.99 for 12oz..I didn't understand that.lol


----------



## mstar (Aug 4, 2009)

I love Fermodyl 619!  It keeps my hair moisturized and smooth. 

I use the 233 sometimes, too, when I want protein.


----------



## Stella B. (Aug 4, 2009)

I haven't used this in more than 20 years. My mom use to put it in my hair after a relaxer. I'm not sure what it did, but she used it faithfully! I use to always be fascinated by the glass tubes they came in-yes glass, not plastic. After you broke the glass on one end , then you would dump the product on the hair and scalp. Only problem I remember having was it all dumped out at once in the same spot!! It was kinda hard to distribute evenly on the hair. Does anybody have any special ways of applying it to their hair? I'd like to try it again just for old times sake!


----------



## UGQueen (Aug 4, 2009)

is this it if i want the 619

http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/rofetrfo6198.html

??


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 4, 2009)

Stella B. said:


> It was kinda hard to distribute evenly on the hair. Does anybody have any special ways of applying it to their hair? I'd like to try it again just for old times sake!


 
Girl, it's still in the Glass Tubes.  What I usually do is sprinkle on and massage in.  It works well.



UGQueen said:


> is this it if i want the 619
> 
> http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/rofetrfo6198.html
> 
> ??





This is the one I've been Purchasing...


----------



## UGQueen (Aug 5, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, it's still in the Glass Tubes. What I usually do is sprinkle on and massage in. It works well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

great thank you


----------



## Kacie (Aug 5, 2009)

Stella B. said:


> Does anybody have any special ways of applying it to their hair? I'd like to try it again just for old times sake!



Cheap me opens one vial at a time and pours it into a 2 oz. spray bottle (the travel kind that sprays a fine mist).  This way I can distribute it evenly and I get about 3 uses out of one vial.


----------



## PuddingPop (Feb 11, 2010)

UGQueen said:


> is this it if i want the 619
> 
> http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/rofetrfo6198.html
> 
> ??


 

I picked up a bottle of this from a local bss today and then I decided to research it on here ( backwards i know )
I got it because it is the product I see a lot of ladies using at th doobie spot.
I got a bottle just like the one in the link and it was $5.99 for a 8.4 oz bottle.

Is this the same Fermodyl everyone is raving about in this thread or did I pick up a knock off lol.
My bottle says Fermodyl Interactives Double 0619 Treatment and Shine.


----------



## mstar (Feb 11, 2010)

PuddingPop said:


> I picked up a bottle of this from a local bss today and then I decided to research it on here ( backwards i know )
> I got it because it is the product I see a lot of ladies using at th doobie spot.
> I got a bottle just like the one in the link and it was $5.99 for a 8.4 oz bottle.
> 
> ...


I'm using the one in the vials. The Fermodyl Interactives in the bottles are different. 






These are the ones I'm using, and I think most LHCF'ers use these too.


----------



## tri3nity (Feb 11, 2010)

So, no ones having a problem with this having sls in it? I was using 619 faithfully until I found out it had sls in it. (bandwagons)


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 11, 2010)

^^^ Nope, no problems.  If it ain't broke...


----------



## mstar (Feb 11, 2010)

^^SLS turns into a conditioning agent/emulsifier when mixed with certain substances. I'm assuming this is how it's used in Fermodyl, since the product doesn't foam.

The regular 619 doesn't contain SLS, and that's the one I usually use. 619 Extra-Strength and 233 both contain it, though.


----------



## Tee (Feb 11, 2010)

mstar said:


> ^^SLS turns into a conditioning agent/emulsifier when mixed with certain substances. I'm assuming this is how it's used in Fermodyl, since the product doesn't foam.
> 
> The regular 619 doesn't contain SLS, and that's the one I usually use. 619 Extra-Strength and 233 both contain it, though.


This is the one I use and love.  I think I just saw it on BOGO at Sally's


----------



## tri3nity (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh well, guess I'll be stopping by Sally's tomorrow. They have them buy one get one free again. I'll grab myself 2 3 paks. Thanks ladies!


----------



## PJaye (Feb 11, 2010)

*wiping brow*  Whew!  You scared me because this is the ONLY thing that has ever made my hair easy to detangle.


----------



## Tee (Feb 11, 2010)

tri3nity said:


> Oh well, guess I'll be stopping by Sally's tomorrow. They have them buy one get one free again. I'll grab myself 2 3 paks. Thanks ladies!


Plus there is a coupon posted around here somewhere for Sallys.   I need to print it out.


----------



## mstar (Feb 11, 2010)

Tee said:


> This is the one I use and love. I think I just saw it on BOGO at Sally's


Oooh, thank you! I always miss all the good Sally's BOGO stuff. I think I have a $5 coupon for this month, too.


----------



## PuddingPop (Feb 12, 2010)

mstar said:


> I'm using the one in the vials. The Fermodyl Interactives in the bottles are different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OMG, ive been hoodwinked, bamboozled 
I'll have to be on the look out for the real Fermodyl 619 but Im still going to use the Fermodyl 0169 I pick up yesterday.  Im assuming its a good product too because almost everyone at any doobie shop Ive ever gone to had that Fermodyl Interactives stuff.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 12, 2010)

PuddingPop said:


> OMG, ive been hoodwinked, bamboozled
> I'll have to be on the look out for the real Fermodyl 619 but Im still going to use the Fermodyl 0169 I pick up yesterday. Im assuming its a good product too because almost everyone at any doobie shop Ive ever gone to had that Fermodyl Interactives stuff.


 
I came across this product when I was researching the stuff in the vials.  One of the old threads on Fermodyl will explain what the difference is.  But The stuff in the vials is what I use and love.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2010)

Can't say enough Good things about Fermodyl 619 (the Vials).  Wonderful Product.  Very effective. Definite Staple.

I've been buying a box of 12 for about $25.00 on e-bay (including shipping) on e-bay from LBBS Beauty Supply.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 17, 2010)

I tried this for the first time on Sunday. I thought you were supposed to use it alone so after I Dc'ed I put it on and sealed with castor oil. My hair felt so good and looks SHINY like extra bling shiny.My ng is also significantly less puffy and easier to comb thriugh. I realized you're supposed use it along with your regular leave-ins so last night I put on a little S-curl. This morning my hair feels much softer than t usually does when I use S-curl. Me likey.


----------



## LaReyna756 (Nov 21, 2010)

Has anyone tried the Fermodyl 619 shampoos and conditioners?   I'm doing a search now, but hadn't seen any reviews...


----------



## freecurl (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow, I just read the entire thread. This product sounds promising. I am interested in the 07 for fine, limp hair. I will also try the 619. I hope this works.


----------



## jamaica68 (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow, it's so funny this thread was recently bumped because Moptop Maven just posted about this in her blog yesterday, I'm going to Sally's this weekend to pick some up!

The Moptop Maven.com | The Premier Source For All Things Creative, Fly & Fashionable: All About Hair: Do You Experience Knots, Tangles & Matting When Wearing Your Hair "Out"? Try This Moisturizing Mist/Leave In Recipe!


----------



## freecurl (Dec 1, 2010)

jamaica68 said:


> Wow, it's so funny this thread was recently bumped because Moptop Maven just posted about this in her blog yesterday, I'm going to Sally's this weekend to pick some up!
> 
> The Moptop Maven.com | The Premier Source For All Things Creative, Fly & Fashionable: All About Hair: Do You Experience Knots, Tangles & Matting When Wearing Your Hair "Out"? Try This Moisturizing Mist/Leave In Recipe!



That's why I did a search on here to find out more about it. I look forward to trying it out.


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 2, 2010)

I've been using it every since moptop posted about it on lhcf a year ago in her caruso review.  Its everything they say it is...a hair strengthener that makes my hair feel more like...well..hair (if that makes since).


----------



## jamaica68 (Dec 10, 2010)

So I finally picked this up yesterday and will definitely try it this weekend.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Dec 11, 2010)

Tee said:


> _
> Info you might find useful about a few of the formulas._
> 
> *Fermodyl Leave-In Treatment-07 Extra Strength(For Fine, Limp, Processed Hair) *
> ...



Forgive me if this question is asked already...each product indicates "Hair is more receptive to styling and chemical processing." My question is....
I'm 16 weeks post and plan to self relax on the 20th. Since I have a lot of new growth and I'm self relaxing I want to make sure that the relaxer takes (not leaving my hair under processes). How can I use this product to get the best out of my relaxer and great results?
Do I put it in right before I relax? Or wash my hair 2 days before I relax with PC and then put this in as a leave in (apply no products until I relax)?


HELP!!!!


erplexed


----------



## Phoenix14 (Dec 17, 2010)

I can not find this anywhere! There are no Sally's near me. I've tried two BSS. I'll keep looking tomorrow


----------



## winona (Dec 17, 2010)

Phoenix14 said:


> I can not find this anywhere! There are no Sally's near me. I've tried two BSS. I'll keep looking tomorrow



I got mine(last batch) from metrobeauty.com the price was cheaper per bottle than Sallys and I got 3ml more per bottle. Please excuse the grammar I'm on my phone


----------



## Phoenix14 (Dec 19, 2010)

My sister found it for me! I'm going to try it out and then if i like it order it online


----------



## Phoenix14 (Dec 28, 2010)

ok so i tried it....not really sure what i'm supposed to be feeling here. i'll give it another shot next time i wash


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Dec 28, 2010)

I have some and mine is in the old packaging.. Not even sure if it has an expiration date.. When I got mine it was buy one get one free.. It's been so long since I used it and I paid $8.99 for 3 long vials.. The vials are shorter now.. I might need to email the company to see how long they can actually last..


----------



## KurleeK5 (Dec 28, 2010)

I just noticed this was the Roux brand...slow, i know.... I have been using the moisture leave-in spray and i do love it. it's around $9.00 at sally's but with sally's they do regional pricing so the price can vary depending on where you are. I love it. I just bought the capsule in the box. I will try tonight to see how this is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah, I've managed to pick it up on line 12 per box and it's been more economical for me to do it that way instead of buying the individual vials OR even the pkg. of 3 Vials.


----------



## empressri (Jan 27, 2011)

bump


im so MAD i didnt buy another box of these vials!!! i used one tonight after using the roux shampoo, conditioner and mendex. i only needed one vial which TOTALLY shocked me but my hair really took a liking to this.

braided my hair using my honey child type 3 hair cream and carols daughter hair balm on top and im in luuurve!


----------



## blksndrlla (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought some yesterday at Sally's. They were buy one get one free. I love them for when I am straightening my hair. I probably would love them any way I style, but I use them primarily when I am straightening.


----------



## Wildkat08 (Jan 28, 2011)

I think I'm interested in trying this if it wont weigh down fine hair.  I usually just deep condition really well and dont used any product to flat iron. Sometimes it causes a few flyaways and a bit of dryness, but to me thats better than having to re do my hair in 3 days b/c its too weighed down. So what do u ladies think, should i try it? the 07... is it still moisturizing? anyone notice the difference btwn 619 and 07?


----------



## empressri (Jan 28, 2011)

i went back and bought four more boxes...it was hard to leave the last two on the shelf


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 21, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I've managed to pick it up on line 12 per box and it's been more economical for me to do it that way instead of buying the individual vials OR even the pkg. of 3 Vials.



This is how I buy them.  There is a bss on ebay that sells them for $21.99.  I prefer these over the ones at Sally's because there is less liquid in the vials at Sally's.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 21, 2011)

I have this but never used it. I guess I'll try it soon.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 22, 2011)

wait...are many naturals using this? It's not a leave in condish so what exactly _is_ it and does it have lots of protein (my hair no likey hard protein). I'm confused...it just makes the hair feel good? or does it protect hair from heat or what exactly does it do?


----------



## empressri (Feb 22, 2011)

luckiestdestiny said:


> wait...are many naturals using this? It's not a leave in condish so what exactly _is_ it and does it have lots of protein (my hair no likey hard protein). I'm confused...it just makes the hair feel good? or does it protect hair from heat or what exactly does it do?



it has lactic acid that smooths down your hair so you have less frizz. it makes my hair SUPER soft. one vial is all i need for my entire head believe it or not. i have a load of them, stocked up sally's had the bogo.


----------



## Incognitus (Oct 21, 2011)

:Bumping:

Anyone find a good place (i.e. good price) to purchase the vials? Sally's is just too darn expensive.


----------



## Jewell (Oct 21, 2011)

I have used Fermodyl 619 since the late 1990's when they were still making them in genuine glass vials. Back then, they were only $1.00-1.50 each. It has always worked very well on my relaxed hair, but I haven't used it on natural hair yet. Obviously, due to the huge increase in it's popularity, the prices have SOARED. 

1 vial was enough for BSL-MBL hair when I was relaxed, but due to the thickness of my natural hair, I'd probably use 2 vials. Smooths the hair, improves elasticity, and makes it shine. I'm sure it does other things but those are the first things I noticed when I used it on my relaxed hair.  

Fermodyl 619 was my go-to after touch-up leave-in restoring treatment I used on my hair.  I started using it when I was 15 and got heavy into my own hair care.  I did not get a touch-up without using Fermodyl 619 afterwards.


----------



## Incognitus (Oct 21, 2011)

^ I kind of wish I could still find the glass vials. I was always told that certain products were better suited for glass containers. I don't know if this holds true for Fermodyl.


----------



## Softerlove (Nov 29, 2011)

*When you do not use the entire vial how do you store the extra?*

I just tried this.  I am 1 week post texlax touch up and let me tell you....no tangles (my hair is prone) I will be replacing my Roux porosity control control and corrector with this,as long as this continues.  I have the 619 Extra strength and was too chicken to use more that 4 drops per section (4 large sections).  It smoothed down my hair/detangling was easy.

I am trying to keep it super simple from the last set back.


----------



## blackberry815 (Mar 2, 2012)

What deep conditioners are you ladies using before fermodyl? I want to try this with mizani moisturefuse.


----------



## Incognitus (Mar 2, 2012)

blackberry815

I just use it straight. I was under the impression that extra leave-in was not needed....  Oh wait, you mean rinse-off deep conditioners.  Ok, I'm a bit slow right now, lol. Carry on.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 13, 2013)

Bump, anyone still using the 619 vials?


----------



## Jewell (Mar 13, 2013)

caliscurls

I'm still using it. Just bought an ampoule this past weekend. I'd say I use it about twice a month as a more potent leave-in. For my hair, I have to use 2 ampoules to fully cover it.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 13, 2013)

Jewell thanks for responding! I just bought some yesterday after reading this and another thread. Hoping to get good consistent results to help with detangling and moisture retention.


----------



## Incognitus (Mar 13, 2013)

caliscurls Girl you just reminded me that I have several ampoules in my supply bin. I need to get back on that! When I _did _use it, I had great results.

Jewell I also use 2 ampoules for my hair.......but that's just because I'm heavy handed.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 14, 2013)

caliscurls- You're welcome!  I hope you like it and it works well for you!
Incognitus- lol im heavy-handed with all my products it seems...
blackberry815- I use a variety of DC's...anything from Redken All Soft, to Joico Moisture Recovery, to ORS Replenishing, to Silicon Mix Bambu or Crece Pelo just depends on my mood and how my hair feel.s..lol I try to just alternate the protein and moisture dc's. But my hair likes pro.tein, so most of my dc's and cw conditioners contain protein in at least 1 or 2 forms (i.e. silk protein, hydrolyzed collagen, etc).


----------



## Jewell (Mar 14, 2013)

Incognitus said:


> :Bumping:
> 
> Anyone find a good place (i.e. good price) to purchase the vials? Sally's is just too darn expensive.



Incognitus- I wish they made Fermodyl in glass ampoules still too. I liked them and I agree, some products are best stored in glass. I buy mine from a local Asian BSS. I havent been to Sally's in years. But I will go soon or order online. I can only find Silk Elements products at Sally's.


----------



## Incognitus (Mar 14, 2013)

^^^ Jewell That was from 2011... lol. Thank you though. I, also, find 619 at my local Asian BSS. Once in a while, I'll find a a few glass ampoules in the very back of a shelf at a hole-in-the-wall BSS. Lol.


----------



## Namilani (Jun 28, 2014)

Anyone still using this?


----------



## biznesswmn (Jun 28, 2014)

I used it a few months ago. Thumbs up!


----------



## Namilani (Jun 28, 2014)

biznesswmn said:


> I used it a few months ago. Thumbs up!



 Is it a leave-in?


----------



## curlicarib (Jun 28, 2014)

I used some today.  Love this stuff.


----------



## biznesswmn (Jul 6, 2014)

Namilani said:


> Is it a leave-in?



Yes
I put two vials in a spray bottle to apply. My hair is thick and try so it soaked right in


----------

